# Fuori dal Coro sospeso per tre mesi



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Il talk del martedì sera di Rete 4, *Fuori dal Coro*, condotto da *Mario Giordano*, sarà *sospeso per tre mesi a partire dal 15 novembre*. A dare la notizia, "Calcio e Finanza". FqMagazine ha chiesto delucidazioni a Mediaset, che ha confermato la sospensione del programma assicurando, però, che tornerà in onda. La ragione di tale scelta è per "motivi economici".


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il talk del martedì sera di Rete 4, *Fuori dal Coro*, condotto da *Mario Giordano*, sarà *sospeso per tre mesi a partire dal 15 novembre*. A dare la notizia, "Calcio e Finanza". FqMagazine ha chiesto delucidazioni a Mediaset, che ha confermato la sospensione del programma assicurando, però, che tornerà in onda. La ragione di tale scelta è per "motivi economici".


Era troppo strano che continuasse ad andare in onda.. L'unico programma televisivo veramente libero di una generalista. Che schifo!


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era troppo strano che continuasse ad andare in onda.. L'unico programma televisivo veramente libero di una generalista. Che schifo!


Quando qualcuno è scomodo...


----------



## ARKANA (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era troppo strano che continuasse ad andare in onda.. L'unico programma televisivo veramente libero di una generalista. Che schifo!


Ti ricordi che avevo detto che se silvio ordinava a del debbio, porro e giordano di iniziare a buttare m sulla meloni per vendetta giorgia sarebbe ritornata al 5%? Tu mi dicesti che da porro e del debbio era fattibile questa cosa, mentre giordano un pò meno visto che tra i 3 era il "cavallo pazzo", ora io non voglio insinuare niente, però il tempismo è quantomeno singolare...


----------



## cris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comanda silvio


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il talk del martedì sera di Rete 4, *Fuori dal Coro*, condotto da *Mario Giordano*, sarà *sospeso per tre mesi a partire dal 15 novembre*. A dare la notizia, "Calcio e Finanza". FqMagazine ha chiesto delucidazioni a Mediaset, che ha confermato la sospensione del programma assicurando, però, che tornerà in onda. La ragione di tale scelta è per "motivi economici".



Forse ha aiutato troppo la Meloni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vendetta della Ronzulli (ospite fissa altrove) e del nano sulla Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La vendetta del nano.



Secondo me non abbiamo visto ancora nulla…


----------



## ARKANA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vendetta della Ronzulli (ospite fissa altrove) e del nano sulla Meloni.


Anche perchè secondo me dei 3 giordano era quello che andava meglio a livello di seguito


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2022)

Licia inizia a colpire


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il talk del martedì sera di Rete 4, *Fuori dal Coro*, condotto da *Mario Giordano*, sarà *sospeso per tre mesi a partire dal 15 novembre*. A dare la notizia, "Calcio e Finanza". FqMagazine ha chiesto delucidazioni a Mediaset, che ha confermato la sospensione del programma assicurando, però, che tornerà in onda. La ragione di tale scelta è per "motivi economici".


Benissimo, iniziamo a mettere da parte qualche impresentabile


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il talk del martedì sera di Rete 4, *Fuori dal Coro*, condotto da *Mario Giordano*, sarà *sospeso per tre mesi a partire dal 15 novembre*. A dare la notizia, "Calcio e Finanza". FqMagazine ha chiesto delucidazioni a Mediaset, che ha confermato la sospensione del programma assicurando, però, che tornerà in onda. La ragione di tale scelta è per "motivi economici".


io attendo un bel cambiamento in Rai invece


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io attendo un bel cambiamento in Rai invece



In Rai la spartizione è già stata fatta. Al massimo il CDX si prende il TG1 invece del TG2.


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, iniziamo a mettere da parte qualche impresentabile


intanto ci sono 104 famiglie che hanno riavuto la casa occupata da mesi o anni da abusivi solo perchè Giordano ha sputtanato la gente dinanzi al pubblico nazionale, altri stanno aspettando
dalle istituzioni solo rimbalzi di responsabilità e menefreghismo
poi ha scritto dei libri dove ha fatto nomi e cognomi di certi giri...

infine è stata una delle uniche trasmissioni dove si poteva fare opposizione a Draghi dando spazio a certi disagi della gente, l'unica altra Quarta Repubblica perchè Del Debbio è molto ambiguo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Unica trasmissione di talk politico che dice la verità. Infatti questa fine era scontata.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo stasera credo di averle viste tutte comunque


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi che avevo detto che se silvio ordinava a del debbio, porro e giordano di iniziare a buttare m sulla meloni per vendetta giorgia sarebbe ritornata al 5%? Tu mi dicesti che da porro e del debbio era fattibile questa cosa, mentre giordano un pò meno visto che tra i 3 era il "cavallo pazzo", ora io non voglio insinuare niente, però il tempismo è quantomeno singolare...


Tra tutti questi non hai citato il peggiore, Giuseppe Brindisi, talmente prono che non sembra nemmeno umano, ma un cyborg programmato ad ogni puntata a trattare gli stessi argomenti (contro il reddito di cittadinanza e contro i no-vax) recitando la pappardella pro-Draghi, Speranza e virologi ed il cui obiettivo è invitare ospiti per zittirli se dicono qualcosa di "contro". 

Comunque non è un mistero che Giordano dia fastidio a Mediaset, già un anno fa si vociferò che sarebbe stato sospeso a lunga durata salvo poi ritrattare. Vediamo se cambiano idea anche stavolta. Secondo me, Giordano non lo tolgono un po' per gli ascolti ottimi e poi perchè hanno paura che una cancellazione faccia più rumore della messa in onda della trasmissione. Tipo Report in Rai, che da anni fa inchieste scomode con politici infastiditi, ma rimane sempre lì al lunedì sera.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto ci sono 104 famiglie che hanno riavuto la casa occupata da mesi o anni da abusivi solo perchè Giordano ha sputtanato la gente dinanzi al pubblico nazionale, altri stanno aspettando
> dalle istituzioni solo rimbalzi di responsabilità e menefreghismo
> poi ha scritto dei libri dove ha fatto nomi e cognomi di certi giri...
> 
> infine è stata una delle uniche trasmissioni dove si poteva fare opposizione a Draghi dando spazio a certi disagi della gente, l'unica altra Quarta Repubblica perchè Del Debbio è molto ambiguo


Io vedo solo un fastidioso ruttarolo e fuffarolo


----------



## babsodiolinter (22 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà forse stava parlando troppo del covid/vaccini?


----------



## sampapot (23 Ottobre 2022)

era l'unico talk show politico che guardavo ogni tanto...sa proprio di vendetta del vecchietto barcollante


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Comunicato duro di Videonews (testata giornalistica dei programmi di informazione Mediaset, tra cui lo stesso Fuori dal Coro) contro la sospensione.




*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Cambio idea di Mediaset dopo le polemiche di Videonews. Fuori dal Coro tornerà regolarmente a gennaio, dopo l'epifania.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cambio idea di Mediaset dopo le polemiche di Videonews. Fuori dal Coro tornerà regolarmente a gennaio, dopo l'epifania.*


Dopo questa si può chiudere. Il bene ha trionfato sul male. 

P.S: Draghiani e Speranziani rosicate <3 .


----------



## ROQ (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ogni 3x2 leggo ****@ate sulle dittature altrui, dal nuovo stalin al nuovo Mao, quando in occidente non ci facciamo mancare niente, passiamo da Assange che da eroe sta crepando in carcere al fondo del barile che siamo noi dove censurano persino la "timida" unica voce "fuori dal coro". rea di avere detto l'1%% della mattanza vaccinale che ormai hanno compreso anche i muri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

l'ho visto mezz'ora e mi sembrava una vera caxata, col conduttore che fa lo stupido per raccattare gli ascolti di chi non sa cosa fare, un po' tipo il grande fratello.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Ottobre 2022)

Mi chiedo il senso di sospenderlo da novembre a febbraio, manco fosse un programma che costa tanto. E poi il trash su Rete4 solo lui lo dà e un pochino anche Del Debbio.
Adesso hanno anticipato a gennaio ma tanto valeva farlo continuare fino Natale come tutti li altri
Comunque non per dire eh....ma Giordano è vaccinato contro il covid


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque non per dire eh....ma Giordano è vaccinato contro il covid


Tipico

Giordano si è vaccinato
Cruciani è un grande amico di Burioni
Porro quando è risultato positivo al covid si è fatto curare al San Raffaele

Poi vanno in tv a tuonare contro i "medici professoroni che fanno le star"


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo il senso di sospenderlo da novembre a febbraio, manco fosse un programma che costa tanto. E poi il trash su Rete4 solo lui lo dà e un pochino anche Del Debbio.
> Adesso hanno anticipato a gennaio ma tanto valeva farlo continuare fino Natale come tutti li altri
> *Comunque non per dire eh....ma Giordano è vaccinato contro il covid *


Vabbè ma cosa c'entra. Giordano mica va contro chi decide liberamente di vaccinarsi. Anzi, lui ha sempre detto di non essere contro il vaccino ma discute come è stata fatta la campagna vaccinale e chi era negazionista sulle cure domiciliari dicendo che il vaccino era l'unica soluzione. La pensa un po' come la Gismondo, per farti un esempio.

E, comunque, bisogna anche vedere. Molti di questi del mondo dello spettacolo, come anche dello sport, chissà quanti dichiarano di essere vaccinati ma in realtà sono esentati dal medico di fiducia per aggirare legalmente l'obbligo.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tipico
> 
> Giordano si è vaccinato
> Cruciani è un grande amico di Burioni
> ...


Cruciani e Porro sono due fintoppositori, pagliacci, buoni giusto per farti due risate. Giordano lo metto poco sopra. Ha oggettivamente dato fastidio alla sua azienda tramite le sue inchieste. E poi, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole. Se si sia vaccinato o meno, sono fatti suoi, come ho detto prima, non è andato contro chi si è vaccinato (e in tal caso sarebbe un atteggiamento stupido). L'importante è che faccia informazione su questi temi e lui è stato l'unico, assieme a Report a fare opposizione alle politiche assurde durante il covid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cambio idea di Mediaset dopo le polemiche di Videonews. Fuori dal Coro tornerà regolarmente a gennaio, dopo l'epifania.*



E' tutta una battaglia politica interna a Mediaset tra l'area ronzulliana di FI e quella di Tajani.
Picche, ripicche e vendette dopo le vicende in senato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma cosa c'entra. Giordano mica va contro chi decide liberamente di vaccinarsi. Anzi, lui ha sempre detto di non essere contro il vaccino ma discute come è stata fatta la campagna vaccinale e chi era negazionista sulle cure domiciliari dicendo che il vaccino era l'unica soluzione. La pensa un po' come la Gismondo, per farti un esempio.
> 
> E, comunque, bisogna anche vedere. Molti di questi del mondo dello spettacolo, come anche dello sport, chissà quanti dichiarano di essere vaccinati ma in realtà sono esentati dal medico di fiducia per aggirare legalmente l'obbligo.


C'entra tanto quanto dire "Draghiani e Speranziani rosicate" perchè a Giordano bisogna dare effettivamente atto di essere una mina vagante e tempo qualche mese capace che devono rosicare pure i Meloniani perchè non sai mai cosa aspettarti.
Comunque era più che altro per rispondere a chi dice, tra complotti di varia natura, che Giordano è reo di aver parlato dell'1% della mattanza vaccinale....detto da uno che si è vaccinato fa ridere, forse non lo sapeva  
Detto questo sebbene non mi piace il suo modo di porsi, lo apprezzo per alcune sue inchieste come quelle per le case occupate, però appunto per il suo modo di presentare e trattare certi argomenti preferisco guardare altro.


----------

